# Quaquaversal



## massie1

Bonjour.

J’essaie de traduire le mot anglais « _quaquaversal_ » et je n’arrive pas à trouver d’équivalent dans la langue de Molière.



Le dictionnaire donne les définitions suivantes :



\Qua`qua*ver"sal\, a. [L. quaqua wheresoever, whithersoever + versus, p. p. of vertere to turn.] 1. Turning or dipping in any or every direction.

2. (Geol.) Dipping toward all points of the compass round a center, as beds of lava round a crater.
( _Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, © 1996, 1998 MICRA, Inc.)_


Si je remplace un seul mot par une phrase, telle : qui s’écoule dans toutes les directions, ou, qui coule à tout hasard, c’est bon ? Ou c’est trop lourd ?



Merci à l’avance.



Marcel.


----------



## Eddie

Hi, Massie!

It also means _dome-like_ or _dome-shaped_. 



> Dipping outward in all directions from a central point, as a dome in stratified rocks


 
Can you supply some context?


----------



## massie1

Eddie said:
			
		

> Hi, Massie!
> 
> It also means _dome-like_ or _dome-shaped_.
> 
> 
> Can you supply some context?


 I am translating a medical paper.  They are talking about a quaquaversal cancerous open sore.

I tried to play around with rayonnant and multi-directionnelle, but I don't like either of them.

Thanks for your help.

Marcel.


----------



## Eddie

Marcel,

The question here seems to involve a cancerous sore that radiates from its center. Wouldn't the 2 adjectives you've rejected describe the situation exactly?

For synonyms that you may prefer, may I suggest going to the Atlas Sémantique (click on _synonymes français_).


----------



## fetchezlavache

you can't use _"qui s’écoule dans toutes les directions, ou, qui coule à tout hasard"_ when speaking about a sore. the verb wouldn't be ideal because it means 'to flow'.

however, i think that qui _s'étend_ dans toutes les directions would fit.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Just in case it may be of any help ...

In geology, quaquaversal' translates to 'rayonnant'.


----------



## sophievm

Btw, could someone please explain the pronunciation of this word ?


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Sorry, I haven't got the phonetic alphabet handy, but an approximate transcription would be [kwei kweu veu: seul].


----------



## sophievm

Thanks Jean-Michel, I think I can figure it out with your writting !


----------



## Agnès E.

Could "un cancer en voie de généralisation" be acceptable ?


----------



## fetchezlavache

it's a fantastic word i think. i had never heard of it before, and when i saw the title of the thread i thought that someone was making a joke ! hehehe. that will teach me.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

To Sophie :

"I think I can figure it out with your wri*t*ing"

Well, that is a credit to you ... I wasn't too proud of my transcription.


----------



## Agnès E.

Or "cancer en propagation" ?


----------



## sophievm

Jean-Michel, thanks for correcting me !


----------



## massie1

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> it's a fantastic word i think. i had never heard of it before, and when i saw the title of the thread i thought that someone was making a joke ! hehehe. that will teach me.


 I agree, it is a great word.  I just can't believe that there is not just as great (or even greater) word in French to communicate the concept.

I've been playing with the latin roots - quaqua and vertere, to see if I couldn't come up with some brilliant find, but...

However, I'm not ready to admit defeat yet.

Thanks to everyone for your input.

Marcel.


----------



## massie1

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> you can't use _"qui s’écoule dans toutes les directions, ou, qui coule à tout hasard"_ when speaking about a sore. the verb wouldn't be ideal because it means 'to flow'.
> 
> however, i think that qui _s'étend_ dans toutes les directions would fit.


I may not have provided sufficient context. As I understand it, the English text refers to the fact that the sore is open and that substances(no need to get too graphic, but you get the idea) ooze from it in a quauqaversal way. I'm beginning to think that the author found this great word in a "word-of-the-day" site and decided to use it. Nothing wrong with that - it certainly expanded my vocabulary and challenged my brain. It seems to be primarily used in geology, with some applications in the medical field.

All this to say that my suggestion was about the liquid coming from the sore _qui s'écoule dans toutes les directions_, or _qui coule à tout hasard_. If this is the case, is the proposed translation acceptable?

Thanks for your help.

Marcel.


----------



## julieb01

Hello massie1, you seem to talk of the french word "isotrope"


----------



## massie1

julieb01 said:
			
		

> Hello massie1, you seem to talk of the french word "isotrope"


Chère julib01 - c'est génial!

Certainement mieux que tout ce l'ai pu trouver jusqu'à présent. En explorant les synonymes anglais, j'ai trouvé _periclinal_, avec les suggestions suivantes, accompagnées de traductions en français: voûte (periclinal structure), *structure quaquaversale (periclinal structure), *structure périclinale (periclinal structure), dôme (periclinal structure), coupole (periclinal structure). 

Je veux bien parler de plaies quaquaversales, mais qui me comprendra? 

Je vais utiliser isotrope dans ma traduction, juste question de voir si ça clique.

Merci beaucoup.

Marcel


----------



## julieb01

DE rien Marcel, ça me fait très plaisir de t'avoir aidé !


----------



## sophievm

Hello Julie,
Juste pour te dire qu'on dit "ça me fait beaucoup plaisir" même si la faute avec "très" est très courante... En effet, plaisir est un nom et non un adjectif, donc il doit être qualifié par un quantificateur (comme "beaucoup") ou par un adjectif (comme "grand" : "ça me fait grand plaisir") mais pas par un adverbe.

@+, Sophie


----------



## julieb01

Salut Sophie,
Merci de m'avoir corrigée. Depuis que je participe à ce forum, je me rends compte que je fais pas mal de fautes de ce genre en français et c'est _beaucoup_ agréable (lol) de se faire corriger.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jabote

sophievm said:
			
		

> Hello Julie,
> Juste pour te dire qu'on dit "ça me fait beaucoup plaisir" même si la faute avec "très" est très courante... En effet, plaisir est un nom et non un adjectif, donc il doit être qualifié par un quantificateur (comme "beaucoup") ou par un adjectif (comme "grand" : "ça me fait grand plaisir") mais pas par un adverbe.
> 
> @+, Sophie


 
Sophie, je suppose donc d'après tes explications que l'on devrait dire "ça me fait beaucoup _*de*_ plaisir" et non pas "beaucoup plaisir"... ;o)))


----------



## sophievm

Bah non, Jabote, on dit "beaucoup plaisir"... Mais je ne connais pas la règle qui enlève l'article !


----------



## Jabote

sophievm said:
			
		

> Bah non, Jabote, on dit "beaucoup plaisir"... Mais je ne connais pas la règle qui enlève l'article !


 
Alors je supposais mal... merci ! On en apprend à tout âge, j'adore ça ! Et en plus j'en connais plus d'un que je vais pouvoir épater en les corrigeant là-dessus ! Hé hé hé _(rire sardonique)._ Mais j'aimerais bien connaître la totalité de la règle, parce que je sais d'avance que ceux auxquels je pense vont me faire la même réflexion que celle que je t'ai faite, il faudra bien que je leur cloue (amicalement !) le bec !


----------



## sophievm

Jabote said:
			
		

> Mais j'aimerais bien connaître la totalité de la règle, parce que je sais d'avance que ceux auxquels je pense vont me faire la même réflexion que celle que je t'ai faite, il faudra bien que je leur cloue (amicalement !) le bec !



Malheureusement une recherche Google avec "beaucoup plaisir" et "grammaire" ne rend pas grand'chose d'intéressant...


----------



## Didier_S

"Beaucoup plaisir" se dit, mais je pense que "ça m'a fait grand plaisir" ou "ça m'a bien fait plaisir" sonnent mieux... 

Pour "isotrope", je connaissais l'adjectif dans un autre sens, "égal dans toutes les directions". "Un rayonnement isotrope". 

Pour un cancer, on parle souvent de "cancer généralisé". "Quaquaversal" est à retenir. C'est un peu comme "inclusivity", ce sont des mots qui semblent manquer en français...


----------



## Jabote

Didier_S said:
			
		

> "Beaucoup plaisir" se dit, mais je pense que "ça m'a fait grand plaisir" ou "ça m'a bien fait plaisir" sonnent mieux...


 
Et voilà ! Grand plaisir est juste grammaticalement et plus "coulant" à dire... merci didier !


----------



## fetchezlavache

sophievm said:
			
		

> Hello Julie,
> Juste pour te dire qu'on dit "ça me fait beaucoup plaisir" même si la faute avec "très" est très courante... En effet, plaisir est un nom et non un adjectif, donc il doit être qualifié par un quantificateur (comme "beaucoup") ou par un adjectif (comme "grand" : "ça me fait grand plaisir") mais pas par un adverbe.
> 
> @+, Sophie



donc on ne devrait pas dire 'ça me fait très mal' ? ou bien considères-tu que 'mal' est un adjectif dans ce cas-là ? parce que franchement, ça me fait beaucoup plaisir moi ça m'écorche les oreilles. je ne dis pas que tu as tort, je dis que ça 'sonne bizarre'.

_Il faut bien avouer que ta naissance ne nous a pas fait très plaisir. Et je ne saurais affirmer que notre excellente mère, elle-même, t'ait beaucoup souhaité (*DRUON*, Gdes fam., t. 2, 1948, p. 196)._ ceci dit ça ne veut pas dire grand-chose, maurice druon est académicien mais cela ne signifie pas qu'il s'exprime parfaitement. 

j'aimerais bien avoir des infos plus précises sur cette règle que tu cites stp. merci.


----------



## Jabote

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> donc on ne devrait pas dire 'ça me fait très mal' ? ou bien considères-tu que 'mal' est un adjectif dans ce cas-là ? parce que franchement, ça me fait beaucoup plaisir moi ça m'écorche les oreilles. je ne dis pas que tu as tort, je dis que ça 'sonne bizarre'.
> 
> _Il faut bien avouer que ta naissance ne nous a pas fait très plaisir. Et je ne saurais affirmer que notre excellente mère, elle-même, t'ait beaucoup souhaité (*DRUON*, Gdes fam., t. 2, 1948, p. 196)._ ceci dit ça ne veut pas dire grand-chose, maurice druon est académicien mais cela ne signifie pas qu'il s'exprime parfaitement.
> 
> j'aimerais bien avoir des infos plus précises sur cette règle que tu cites stp. merci.


 
Je suis d'accord avec fetchez sur tous les plans. Mais il existe peut-être effectivement une règle... Quant à la citation de Maurice Druon, je ne crois pas que ce soit une faute (si faute il y a), mais, s'il s'agit d'une phrase dite par un personnage, auquel cas il utiliserait le langage parlé...

Edit: mais, s'il s'agit d'une phrase dite par un personnage, de son utilisation du langage parlé....
(voilà ce que c'est de commencer une phrase par une tournure et de changer d'avis en cours de rédaction pour la terminer par une autre... honte à moi !)


----------



## Didier_S

"Très" peut modifier un autre adverbe, comme l'adverbe "mal". "Il roule très vite.", "Il parle très fort.", "Il joue très mal.". Mais pour "faire très mal", j'ai des doutes... Je pense que "faire beaucoup de mal" est plus correct. "Faire très mal" voudrait dire "agir très mal". "En étant aussi malhonnête, il a fait très mal." (adv.) mais "En me heurtant violemment, il m'a fait beaucoup de mal." (nom)

"Faire très plaisir" se dit, mais cela semble encore plus difficile à défendre grammaticalement. Je m'en abstiendrais, personnellement, d'autant qu'il est facile de dire "grand plaisir".


----------



## Jabote

En fin de compte, la dernière explication de didier m'a convaincue. Et il va falloir que je me surveille parce que "ça m'a fait très plaisir" est une formule que j'ai toujours, jusqu'ici, utilisée sans aucune hésitation !!!

Comme quoi il est bien dommageable et dangereux pour une langue de tolérer les erreurs et d'accepter la modernisation à tout crin de ladite langue par l'acceptation des erreurs courantes sous prétexte qu'elles sont passées dans les moeurs : au bout d'un moment toute erreur devient... juste !

Merci didier pour cette explication on ne peut plus claire, simple et convaincante ! Parce que là, j'étais en train d'accepter que "plaisir" soit un adverbe... oh que j'ai honte ! _(Jabote se terre sous son bureau les joues en feu...)_


----------



## fetchezlavache

Didier_S said:
			
		

> "Très" peut modifier un autre adverbe, comme l'adverbe "mal". "Il roule très vite.", "Il parle très fort.", "Il joue très mal.". Mais pour "faire très mal", j'ai des doutes... Je pense que "faire beaucoup de mal" est plus correct. "Faire très mal" voudrait dire "agir très mal". "En étant aussi malhonnête, il a fait très mal." (adv.) mais "En me heurtant violemment, il m'a fait beaucoup de mal." (nom)
> 
> "Faire très plaisir" se dit, mais cela semble encore plus difficile à défendre grammaticalement. Je m'en abstiendrais, personnellement, d'autant qu'il est facile de dire "grand plaisir".




_ça me fait mal_. c'était ma phrase. je ne pense pas que 'mal' soit adverbe ici. car il ne modifie pas le sens de 'fait'.    je ne suis pas assez versée en grammaire pour savoir. je suis encore dans le doute.


----------



## Jabote

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> _ça me fait mal_. c'était ma phrase. je ne pense pas que 'mal' soit adverbe ici. car il ne modifie pas le sens de 'fait'.  je ne suis pas assez versée en grammaire pour savoir. je suis encore dans le doute.


 
Non, justement fetchez, c'est ce que didier expliquait: "mal" dans cette phrase n'est _*pas*_ un adverbe. D'ailleurs bizarrement, si tu veux dire le contraire, du dis "ça me fait _*du*_ bien", et non pas "ça me fait bien"... Encore une fois, donc, "ça me fait mal" est faux, l'on devrait toujours dire "ça me fait _*du*_ mal"... et donc aussi "ça me fait *beaucoup de* mal" au lieu de "ça me fait _*très*_ mal"...


----------



## fetchezlavache

phew. took me some time, but i got it, thanks


----------

